# Bloody show?



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi


I am 39.5 with baby no.3.  I have had 2 failed sweeps, cervix posterior (in fact totally retroverted) and firm, last being tues.  I had a reflexology session yesterday.  The docs are keen for me not to go too far over as baby predicted big.
I had some brown spotting tues after sweep attempt-ow it hurt!


I have just been to toilet and had a lot of watery and brown discharge, more than spotting.  With ds1 I went in to labour naturally and show only happened after I had been in labour for avert long time.  Ds2 never had one as was induced.  The show I did have with my 1 st was a blob of brown jelly, this today is nothing like this.  I have period pains and backache, but had this on and off with mild contractions for weeks.


Can a show be like watery discharge?  Now worrying it is a placental bleed.  Baby has moved today, although been bit quiet for few days. Had ctg on tues all ok


Really want the baby here safely now!


Thank you Strawbs x x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Strawbs

From what you've said I think you need to call your unit and have a chat. 

They may not want you to go in but I can not get enough information on here from you. 

They need to ascertain if the watery loss is waters/needs investigation 

Also you've saud you've had less movements you may need another ctg. 

Kaz xxxxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Thank you caz,
I went to hosp 1st thing. Had constant period pains. Heard babies heartrate, not ctg, perfect. The mw thought maybe the discharge part of the show. Had a sweep, cervix has come forward, I am 2cm dilated + bishop score of 6/7. Induction booked next fri, but she was fairly confident there will be no need for induction + would happen naturally!!

Does this all sound promising to you?

Had backache, period pains + spotting

Strawbs x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Strawbs

Yes does sound promising anything 6 or above is favourable. So fingers crossed. 

Kaz xxxx


----------

